# Skokie, IL Warhammer FRPG players needed



## JoeGKushner (Jul 27, 2005)

One of my friends is looking to get some Warhammer RPG stuff going. He's an old pro of the setting, even owning the original Realms of Chaos books and a hoard of the tabeltop stuff for background information.

He lives in Skokie by Pulaski and Oakton street.

He's looking for players either Friday Night or Saturday afternoon. He may have other times open, but those are the ones he wanted to start off with.

E-mail me at joegkushner at yahoo dot com if you're interested in getting in touch with 'em.


----------



## Axegrrl (Jul 29, 2005)

Two for Friday... email sent.


----------



## mikecamroon (Apr 2, 2013)

hi Joe,
do you have 1st edition or 2nd edition? 

The first edition of WFRP spawned a campaign known as _The Enemy Within_.....  These five episodes were bound and collected.... The first three episodes  generally received the most praise; a rewritten version of the last  episode, _Empire in Flames_, was to be issued by Hogshead Publishing under the title _Empire in Chaos_ but never saw the light of day.....


For the second edition, another campaign, entitled _Paths of the Damned_, was followed by standalone adventures, such as _Barony of the Damned_ and _Terror in Talabheim_, as well as shorter adventures in country sourcebooks and rules supplements, such as _Ill Tidings_ from the Bretonnia supplement _Knights of the Grail_ and _A Brutal Finish_ from the arcane magic supplement _Realms of Sorcery_.


----------

